# New AMS 1:32 boxcars are here!



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Just arrived a few minutes ago: A big box marked AMS, containing six of these beauties...











Apparently it's just the undecorateds and the custom run of Great Northern cars that are shipping at the moment. If you have a set of undecs on the way and you're looking for something to letter them with, please see my ad in the classifieds.


More pics to come...


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Western Pacific units are also in stock along with undec 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

CP have also been delivered.


----------

